
“Universe”, NFB documentary from 1960 that inspired “2001 a Space Odyssey” - I-M-S
https://www.nfb.ca/film/universe/
======
I-M-S
Does anyone else find it poignant by commentary professing that planet Venus
is still a mystery, assertion that Mars almost certainly has vegetation, and
counting Jupiter's 12 moons VS 69 we are aware of today?

